
Presenting at DEMO: 12 Do's. 5 Don'ts. - terpua
http://foundread.com/2008/01/25/presenting-at-demo-12-dos-5-donts/
======
brlewis
Speaking in front of people is a skill you lose if you don't practice. I
recommend toastmasters:

<http://www.toastmasters.org/>

I'm secretary for a lunchtime club in Boston:

<http://ourdoings.com/oratory-authority/>

------
iamwil
kinda weird foundread just cut and pasted it without adding anything.

[http://www.instigatorblog.com/how-do-you-prepare-for-
present...](http://www.instigatorblog.com/how-do-you-prepare-for-
presentations/2008/01/16/)

